# AWESOME TDF photos



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

I haven't been in the mix lately but I have to share this one. 

http://www.carolineyang.com (click on Tour de France 2005 Stage Images)

Last year I was really impressed photos of the Tour by photographer Caroline Yang that were on cyclingnews.com. I was so impressed that I emailed her last year and asked if they were available in book form for purchase. Alas, no, BUT they are worth looking at. Regardless, I received an email July 1st letting me know that 2005 images were up on her site.

IMHO, I think her shots are on a whole other level. That shot of Mayo from today's stage (4, TTT) is fantastic. Personally, I'll take her shots over Graham Watson's any day. To each his/her own, of course.

Anyway, don't mean to over hype this artist's work but I'm too impressed to keep it to myself.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Wow! I haven't seen photos like that before. They're like wedding photos but with high drama.

10 out of 10 stars!!

francois


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks. These are indeed some excellent photos. 

One observation though, I noticed for non-TT stages she seems to have fewer photos -- I wonder whether that's because she had limited access or motorbike support compared to, say Graham Watson. Any thoughts?


----------



## Suddha (Aug 2, 2002)

Caroline is from Minneapolis and is a friend of a friend. I've met her at some parties and she is very nice. Her 2004 TdF images were exhibited locally at a bike shop cum cafe cum gallery here in Minneapolis. Stunning images, all of them. I wish I had bought the one of Ullrich chasing on Plateau de Beille. As it is, I have a small color print out of the imge hanging at my desk here.


----------



## Suddha (Aug 2, 2002)

I was told that her TdF 04 images on cyclingnews.com last year got the notice of Sports Illustrated, who hired her for this year and she will get a couple of stages on a motorbike. Maybe not yet... I am not sure.


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

*That would be incredible.*



Suddha said:


> I was told that her TdF 04 images on cyclingnews.com last year got the notice of Sports Illustrated, who hired her for this year and she will get a couple of stages on a motorbike. Maybe not yet... I am not sure.


Hope she has a steady hand on a motorbike.

Don't know what the deal is with the number of photos per stage or her credential access. I am a little dissapointed not to see her stuff on cyclingnews.com this year, though. I remember her photos from the opening TT from last year and it seemed as if she had a headshot of at least 1/4 of the entire peleton as they left the ramp individually. A lot of photos.


----------



## free_jazz (Sep 4, 2004)

thanks for the link.


----------



## STinGa (Mar 15, 2003)

*A new favorite...*

She has quite an eye for some great shots. I like her style. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

They are great pictures. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## azmadoc (Mar 23, 2004)

*personal favorite*


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

Suddha said:


> ... Her 2004 TdF images were exhibited locally at a bike shop ...


What shop/cafe/gallery is that?
Thanks.
mike.


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

*holy diesel calves!*

batman!

<img src="http://bluezy.com/carolineyang/TDF%202005%20Images/STG1/03DSC_0145Popovych.jpg" border="0" alt="" />


----------



## free_jazz (Sep 4, 2004)

...and so much better than the current fare at cyclingnews.com


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

*Totally agree*



free_jazz said:


> ...and so much better than the current fare at cyclingnews.com


Like I said in my original post, I first saw her pictures during the 2004 TDF on cyclingnews. They were just as amazing as the 05 stuff. Be sure to check out the link to 2004 TDF photos. Here's a couple of my favorites that I saved from '04.


----------



## WeakMite (Feb 20, 2005)

*Some more nice ones...*

<font face="verdana" size=2> ...she's created many beautiful shots.
<center>
<img src="http://bluezy.com/carolineyang/TDF%202005%20Images/STG4/DSC_1247Mayo.jpg" border=1 color="black"><br><br><br><br>
<img src="http://bluezy.com/carolineyang/TDF%202005%20Images/STG4/DSC_1622Yellow.jpg" border=1 color="black"><br><br><br><br>
<img src="http://bluezy.com/carolineyang/TDF%202005%20Images/STG5/DSC_1669Brass.jpg" border=1 color="black"><br><br><br><br>
<img src="http://bluezy.com/carolineyang/TDF%202005%20Images/STG5/DSC_1690GreenHdFans.jpg" border=1 color="black"><br><br><br><br>
<img src="http://bluezy.com/carolineyang/TDF%202005%20Images/STG5/DSC_1766Kloden.jpg" border=1 color="black"><br><br><br><br>
<img src="http://bluezy.com/carolineyang/TDF%202005%20Images/STG5/DSC_1904McEwenWin.jpg" border=1 color="black"><br><br><br><br>
<img src="http://bluezy.com/carolineyang/TDF%202005%20Images/STG1/04DSC_0039Horner.jpg" border=1 color="black"><br><br><br><br>
<img src="http://bluezy.com/carolineyang/TDF%202005%20Images/STG1/05DSC_0062Vinokourov.jpg" border=1 color="black"><br><br><br><br>
<img src="http://bluezy.com/carolineyang/TDF%202005%20Images/STG1/07DSC_0189Savodelli.jpg" border=1 color="black"><br><br><br><br>
<img src="http://bluezy.com/carolineyang/TDF%202005%20Images/STG1/19DSC_0211Ullrich.jpg" border=1 color="black"><br><br><br><br>


----------



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

*Superb, thanks for posting these!*

...............................................tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

*What's really cool is...*

..how the non-rider shots really capture the Tour as a whole and are equally beautiful. I think she does a fantastic job of showing how the audience (and band members!) are as much a part of this event as the race participants.

Again, I just can't get off the Caroline Yang podium. Her photos rock. I WANT A BOOK, DAMMIT!

(sigh)


----------



## xandre (Jan 2, 2003)

*wow*

i wonder how much she'd charge for my (hopefully) future wedding?? omg...i totally agree!!! awesome pictures....i'd buy a book or even better...posters!!! good link...thanks.. = )


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*It looks like she was on a moto yesterday.*

One of her shots was of the lead moto holding up the chalk board. Pretty cool. I check out her site everyday now. She has the pics posted within a few hours.


----------



## Suddha (Aug 2, 2002)

*One on One Studio - Minneapolis*

... is where her photos of TdF 04 showed last winter. Opening night reception was a bunch of skinny guys with shaved legs.

They're not there currently, but maybe, if we're lucky, she'll exhibit the 05 pix there!


----------



## danimal1 (Jul 9, 2005)

wongsifu_mk said:


> I haven't been in the mix lately but I have to share this one.
> 
> http://www.carolineyang.com (click on Tour de France 2005 Stage Images)
> 
> ...


The shot of Lance's calves is a superhuman shot. Honestly, I think too many photographer's these days take too many close ups! I don't want to see these guys' facial hair, etc. I want to see cool panorama's that take in the whole scene, with scenery. I think there's way too many close ups in all sports photography these days, tv and photo.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

danimal1 said:


> The shot of Lance's calves is a superhuman shot. .


It appears that Lance has muscles in places most people don't even have places.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## xkiwi (Jul 12, 2004)

*very nice pics*

...she sure understands/uses the 'rule of thirds'
m


----------



## shaq-d (Apr 19, 2004)

they look good, no doubt, but i don't sense the drama. i'll stick with watson.

sd


----------



## danimal1 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Johnny Depp Pirates Tour de France?*

Johnny Depp Pirates Tour de France?


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

danimal1 said:


> The shot of Lance's calves is a superhuman shot. Honestly, I think too many photographer's these days take too many close ups! I don't want to see these guys' facial hair, etc. I want to see cool panorama's that take in the whole scene, with scenery. I think there's way too many close ups in all sports photography these days, tv and photo.


actually, those are Popovych's superhuman calves.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Very nice. I don't know anything about photography. Are the pictures "enhanced" in some way? The colors appear more vivid than I think they would appear even if you were actually there? Certainly way more vivid than on TV.


----------



## wongsifu_mk (Mar 5, 2002)

*True THAT*



xkiwi said:


> ...she sure understands/uses the 'rule of thirds'
> m


Good catch. Glad to see a photographer use this rule. It's the sign of an art education at work. AND, the same old same centered or near center composition is so tired IMO.


----------



## danimal1 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Oh Thanks, Whoops*



wheezer said:


> actually, those are Popovych's superhuman calves.


Oh Thanks, Whoops


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

Graham Watson who?

Caroline Yang blows him outta the water...


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow!! These are terrific shots. Thanks much for posting.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

azmadoc said:


>



free your ass and your team will follow.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

nice images.


----------

